

Why does Google keep making products for nobody? - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/why-does-google-keep-making-products-for-nobody/

======
11thEarlOfMar
It used to be that the major corporations did basic research. The actual R in
R&D. Bell Labs and Xerox PARC come to mind.

Today, few if any companies do that. They focus on D and assimilate products
and IP wherein the research was done elsewhere and which fits their specific
market needs in the near term.

I think that is a loss.

So I am quite encouraged to see a company that is really exploring with basic
research: Self-driving cars, medical contact lenses, augmented reality, and
lots more that I am sure have not seen the light of day yet.

Once in a while, they will get something right, like ChromeCast. And in the
mean time, they provide me kindling for innovative optimism.

------
jljljl
It still blows my mind that Google works on exciting, experimental moonshot
products that could provide a major benefit in the far future, and all these
bloggers can do is whine about the lack of product strategy.

In this case, the contact lenses are not even close to a finished product yet,
and Om is protesting a licensing and distribution strategy that doesn't even
exist yet.

Also, it's not as if Google doesn't already have several major products that
are part of everyones daily life.

------
ibstudios
Because they aren't products, they are explorations. I don't think they are
meant for the average consumer. Not everything has to be consumed.

~~~
wanda
Exactly. It's like asking "why do mathematicians work on number theory? It
would be much better if they were all physicists or computer scientists."

What a dumb article.

------
andyidsinga
im ready to buy google glass at $99 ...and id bet a whole bunch more folks are
too

